# Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000



## Karlosso (28. August 2017)

Hallo,
kennt jemand von euch diese Rolle und kann mir sagen ob sie für Norwegen geeignet ist. Habe alle möglichen Quellen durchsucht, aber nur leider sehr wenig gefunden.
Wenn jemand diese Rolle hat oder einen kennt der sie nutzt, bitte mal ein Feedback schreiben.
Danke für eure Mühe.

Einsatz Spinnangeln und leichtes Naturköderfischen.
Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000


----------



## vermesser (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

Ich kenne *diese* Rolle ja nicht direkt, aber ich halte keine Rolle für ca. 30 Euro fürs dauerhafte Spinnfischen im Salzwasser (oder auch im Süßwasser) für geeignet. 

Und schon gar keine billige Cormoran...


----------



## Michael_05er (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

Das sehe ich ähnlich. Verhältnismäßig günstig und erprobt ist die gute alte Penn slammer. Da bist Du bei etwa 60 Euro dabei.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

Mir wäre es auch zu teuer, nach Norwegen zu reisen, um dann dort mit einer kaputten Rolle zu stehen!
Da wird sicher an der falschen Stelle gespart?
Ich würde definitiv keine Cormoran Rolle kaufen, auch nicht fürs Süßwasser!
Das günstigste und auch haltbarste, was du für Norwegenangelei erwerben kannst, sind die diversen Penn Slammer Modelle und wenn du es etwas moderner magst, die Spinfisher V ebenfalls von Penn.

Jürgen


----------



## Wollebre (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

Kaufe dir die Rolle von Askari. Gibt sogar 5 Jahre Garantie.
Bei dem Preis nehme gleich zwei Stück. Eine in Reserve oder als Ersatzteillager falls mal was im Urlaub kaputt gehen sollte.

www.angelsport.de/angelrollen/meeresrollen/kogha-crownlake-mare-angelrollen_0154247.html


----------



## Karlosso (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

Danke für eure Antworten! Nichtsdestotrọtz, möchte ich doch gerne wissen wie sie sich beim angeln verhält. Vielleicht hat ja doch jemand Erfahrungen damit. Die Penn steht eh in der engeren Auswahl nur möchte ich auch alle Alternativen abwegen.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten! Nichtsdestotrọtz, möchte ich doch gerne wissen wie sie sich beim angeln verhält. Vielleicht hat ja doch jemand Erfahrungen damit. Die Penn steht eh in der engeren Auswahl nur möchte ich auch alle Alternativen abwegen.



Hi,
hab dir nen gar nicht so alten Thread über diese Rollen rausgesucht.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330356

Da gings ums Karpfenfischen.
Nur das du ungefähr weist wie diese Rollen so sind
Die wäre mir auch zu fusselig.
Ich meinte jetzt aber nur die Cormoran.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du im Meer oder Fjord fischen willst,oder?


----------



## punkarpfen (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

Natürlich wird die Cormoran Rolle nicht beim ersten Salzwasserkontakt zu Staub zerfallen, aber der erste muntere Seelachs könnte dem Getriebe den Todesstoß versetzen. Dann kannst du zwar die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen, guckst aber beim Angeln in die Röhre. 
Mit der Rolle: https://www.angel-domaene.de/penn-slammer-460--227.html
hast du etwas langlebiges und geeignetes für dein Vorhaben. Ich würde auch nicht den Fehler machen, an der Schnur zu sparen.


----------



## hans albers (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

yap

kauf dir ne penn, 
sonst ärgerst du dich nur vor ort.

bei comoran habe ich die erfahrung gemacht:
ruten top, rollen schrott!


----------



## Hybrid (28. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

Zur Not die Penn o.ä. gebraucht in der Bucht ... dann kannst Du damit auch noch 2018 & 2019 fischen


----------



## Karlosso (29. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

Danke, ich hatte gestern auch noch einmal mit einem Angelgeschäft geschrieben und diese meinten auch, dass die Rolle nicht dafür geeignet ist. Wenn die schon sagen das es nicht klappt(müssen die Produkte ja loswerden), dann sollte man auch auf beide Feedbacks hören. Gibt es außerdem noch eine Alternative zur Penn in der Preisregion oder ist es für das Limit das Beste?


----------



## Jan1982 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Sportline 4PiF 3000 4000*

DAM hat noch die Quick Nautic als Salzwasserrolle im Programm. Müsste so 40-50 Euro kosten... Ich finde die gut, aber da ich die Penn nicht kenne, kann ich da kein Urteil abgeben, welche besser ist.


----------

